# Plow for Kawasaki mule 4010



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I am picking up a new Mule for my parents for that my mom bought for my dad for christmas and i was just wondering if anybody had any info on plows and plowing with it. They own a small hobby farm and it would only be for plowing 2 inches or so. He has a backhoe for the bigger ones. Driveway is about 1/4 mile long dirt/gravel (needs more gravel IMO)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Just about all the plow makers have a plow for the Mule... Eagle, Warn, Moose, Viper, Cycle Country... etc. 

I happen to like the Made in U.S.A. Eagle plows. 

If it didn't come with a winch... it will need one.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks dave I just picked it up and they put on a winch for us. Do any of those plows have a little ram on them for angling the plow?


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

No problem.

I know Eagle and Warn have an actuator for the power angle. There may be others, but I'm not familiar with any.

You should check out...
http://www.eagleplows.com/

and

http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_intro.shtml


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

you can put on a actuator for it if you wanted to its not that hard. but once you put one hydraulic pump in might as well make the whole plow hydraulic


----------

